# Frozen DVR Receiver



## tadtam (Apr 2, 2008)

The last 2 times it rained my D* DSR704 dvr tivo-rcvr froze. This never happened b4 in 5 years. Is this a sign of impending doom??:eek2:
After unplugging and restart each time everything returned to “normal”.
Just wondering if I should get a new receiver....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Same thing happened to mine and I ended up doing a "reset and clear everything". Had to set up the box again, but it cleared up the problem.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Legacy Receiver forum. 

It's hard to say if this is a hardware problem, but with a 5-year-old receiver, especially if it's been subject to heat and dust... anything is possible.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm havng the same problem with my HR10-250 (not sure what manufacturer/model). In the past week, it has frozen 3 times, twice during hard rain, and once yesterday after it had been powered down for over 8 hours due to a power outage. After the outage it booted up fine and recorded a show, but then froze up about 3 hours later for no obvious reason (it wasn't raining). I'm wondering if this means it is starting to fail, but when I see others are having the same problem, it makes me think there may be a software issue. I think that there was a recent software update on this machine in the past month.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Its probably a bad hard drive...IIRC there are some tools to test the drive out of an HD Tivo, you might even be able to copy the data to a new HD if it is bad and keep all your recordings and fix your issue.


----------

